# Panerai Deployant clasp strap change.



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

My PAM 104 E serial arrives and I am very excited. The watch is on the rubber strap with the deployant clasp and I would like to put it back on the alligator strap. I looked everywhere, google, youtube, forums and couldn't find a guide (how to) anywhere.  I have swapped straps and I'm very familiar with that, I just don't know how to remove the deployant buckle to put it on the other strap. 

Also, would an E serial 104 come with (screwable) screws, or with the newer push button screws (where you push the two holes by the left lug to release the screw? 

Help please.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

104E doesn't have the quick release thing,as for removing the clasps,use the screwdriver to remove the screw from the deployant to remove it from the rubber strap


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Deployant is a little tricky to change but if you've done it a few times it becomes simple. Hard to describe in words so I borrwoed a photo from the web to illustrate. 








Basically you need a very small screwdriver (like 2-3 mm blade)and remove a small screw that holds a bar (circled in red) that gets attached to non-buckle part of the deployant. You need to flip the deployment over from the position photographed, and work to loosen the screw very carefully, it probably will take 3-4 full turns. Once it is sufficiently un-screwed, the bar will become loose and you will be able to remove it. Be careful not to lose the little screw at this point as it is tiny and you wont be able to find an fter-market replacement easily. Now get your strap and align the strap cut-out in a way that allows you to insert the bar and then insert the screw and tighten it again very carefully until you feel like it has no way to go and the bar is fixed firmly in its place. Make sure the assembly is not wobbly but pay attention and don't force it as you can easily damage the head as the screw is rather soft. Then attach the buckle part of the clasp to the second half of the strap and move the "teeth" to a hole where it needs to be for you to be are able to wear the watch comfortably. You may need to put it on the wrist a few times before you find the optimal position but once you've got it, it will stay there so it is a bit of a one-off pain.

As a side note - I personally find PAM deployants to be very very very uncomfortable and full of design flaws and I know there are others out there who share these feeling so a little surprised Panerai have not managed to improve it in any way or form over the past decade or so. Compared to say IWC deployants this is clunky, cuts into your wrist and is a royal pain in the rear to change over to another strap.

Add a 500$ price tag on this thing and I see no reason whatsoever to switch from my good old reliable comfortable and affordable tang buckle.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I think 104E have a slightly different deployant clasps,I have 92G and 24H,the deployants on these two (older models) are different,basically of the two bars that are attached to the strap(the T shaped thing),one is removeable,so you need to remove one of the bar and carefully pull the other bar along with the middle part of the deployant from the strap


----------



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

korneevy said:


> Deployant is a little tricky to change but if you've done it a few times it becomes simple. Hard to describe in words so I borrwoed a photo from the web to illustrate.
> View attachment 877735
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent write up and I'm sure very helpful to everyone. But like Synequano said, I have the older buckle.



Synequano said:


> I think 104E have a slightly different deployant clasps,I have 92G and 24H,the deployants on these two (older models) are different,basically of the two bars that are attached to the strap(the T shaped thing),one is removeable,so you need to remove one of the bar and carefully pull the other bar along with the middle part of the deployant from the strap


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new Panerai!


----------



## zhenjuin (Mar 10, 2013)

Erm hi, I need to know where can I buy this Panerai Deployant clasp strap? Anyone?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The OEM strap for deployant clasps are available in AD and boutique
As for the non-OEM,I know panatime has it,not sure about the other vendor,just check around in straps section for more info


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I misread the post. Delete.


----------

